# Has anyone heard of Chillybear?



## carolanne (Oct 17, 2009)

I am brand new and am looking for a supplier. I design, not print, and I have checked out the big ones (Zazzle, Cafepress, Printfection, etc) and I am not happy with the selection. I stumbled on a company in MA called Chillybear and while the don't drop ship for you, I love their choices. 

Has anyone else ever used them or know anything about this company?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

carolanne said:


> I stumbled on a company in MA called Chillybear and while the don't drop ship for you, I love their choices.


I took a look at their site...a lot of broken links. What is it you are looking for? 
CW


----------

